

Why Men Need Women - to be more generous? - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/opinion/sunday/why-men-need-women.html?pagewanted=all

======
ufffa
But... I thought to suggest that women need men was sexist and misogynistic?
Oh, but it's okay to ask the opposite, I see. My bad.

~~~
microcolonel
It's funny, the frown you get when you say "men's rights".

